# Can frogs get lonly?



## That guy (Jul 22, 2013)

Just wondering as Stumpy is by himself. The other common frogs are often piled on top of each other despite having place's they can go by them self’s. Wondering if he should have a friend as I do have a frog that would be ok with him. For feeding I'll feed Stumpy in his home and take the other one out and feed it like on my leg or something (I often hand feed it both in and out of its cage) so that’s no problem. It’s a 9L rub by the way and Stumpy already gets UV so that’s no problem. As you can see in the photos they are about the same size. If I do put the other in with Stumpy I'll put some branches in as it like to climb. I know Ron said that his often feel more confident in pairs or more which is partly why I’m wondering if Stumpy should have a friend.
Cheers  
(noticed I missed out the E in lonely)


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

I would say yes. Any animal is capable of emotions in my own personal opinion, they can be withdrawn, have little to no appetite, agitated and sometimes even aggressive if they're naturally sociable and alone. With stumpy being special needs it is important to consider making the habitat compatible for both of the frogs needs, but you already have an idea on that for the branches. 

I must say it is so fantastic to see this thread, I remember Stumpy's first thread on here and it broke my heart. 

Please let me know how Stumpy gets on with his friend.


----------



## That guy (Jul 22, 2013)

I'll get started then thanks  I won't be able to get any photos up as the batteries have died (unless if I can get and descent photos using my laptop which I doubt) but will keep people updated on how they get on. Cheers


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Is that another bite on your hand or the same one?


----------



## That guy (Jul 22, 2013)

Managed to get these three photos of the frog’s together before the camera turned off and would not turn on again. I'll upgrade them in a bit but the new guy should be alright in the 9L


----------



## That guy (Jul 22, 2013)

Stephen P said:


> Is that another bite on your hand or the same one?


Tried to take the filter out but forgot to feed the eel first lol. He has gotten really cocky. Tried to get the filter out again on Tuesday (fed the eel first) and the pleco got scared and darted around and as you can see cut my hand. This is it now mostly sealed up but it was proper deep and bled a lot. Weird the snake leaves me alone it’s just the fish that attack me.


----------



## Tenaki2427 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi
I'm guessing they are wild caught? Very cool anyway! :2thumb: I have a few in my garden but they never really eat any worms I stick in front of them unless they don't see me approaching. They're so cute, even if they aren't as bright as other frogs.
Wish we had more in the area.


----------



## That guy (Jul 22, 2013)

Tenaki2427 said:


> Hi
> I'm guessing they are wild caught? Very cool anyway! :2thumb: I have a few in my garden but they never really eat any worms I stick in front of them unless they don't see me approaching. They're so cute, even if they aren't as bright as other frogs.
> Wish we had more in the area.


 
Yep they are wild caught. I rescued stumpy on the 15 Oct as he got his back legs ripped off by a cat. They others I caught/reared and have had my oldest for nearly nine years with the most resent being two years. Once calmed down they are excellent pets and can be quite tame and easy to keep. Thinking of making a care sheet based on my experiance with these.


----------



## Tenaki2427 (Dec 1, 2013)

That guy said:


> Yep they are wild caught. I rescued stumpy on the 15 Oct as he got his back legs ripped off by a cat. They others I caught/reared and have had my oldest for nearly nine years with the most resent being two years. Once calmed down they are excellent pets and can be quite tame and easy to keep. Thinking of making a care sheet based on my experiance with these.


Thanks for the reply and I think you should do that
I was thinking of raising and breeding Common Frogs in outdoor tanks to release and increase the population locally or something so that would probably help


----------

